# How to DIY: An all inclusive DYI resource



## Rude Rudi (24/12/16)

So, I found this on one of my social media pages and just had to share it. This encompasses pretty much everything any aspiring DIY mixologist (or veteran alike) needs to know about this wonderful world of e-liquid DIY. Note that the content is American in origin and the supplier links, etc are obviously not relevant for us mere-mortal African folk. 

Original post here 


*How to DIY *

http://www.diyeliquidmixology.com/
DIY E-Juice recipes group files
https://www.facebook.com/groups/diyejuicerecipes/files/

DIYejuice university
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmeXLtDpJAsSJIBRyxctxvg

Alans How to DIY Video


How to mix by Weight Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be...

Steeping Methods 


Flavor enhancers... Do you want them?


Liquid Barn starter kit video


Where to buy Flavors..Start with small
8ml or 10ml flavors to test out
Www.Wizardlabs.com
http://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/c-54-professional...
Www.bullcityvapor.com 
Www.onestopdiyshop.com
Www.rtsvapes.com 
http://www.liquidbarn.com/
http://www.ecigexpress.com/
http://wholesale.heartlandvapes.com/flavoring.html
http://www.eliquidmart.com/
Http://www.nicotineriver.com
Http://www.flavorah.com
Http://www.medicineflower.com

VG Flavoring:
Www.realflavors.com

TFA flavor recommendations
http://www.v-ecigs.com/tfa-flavor-percentage-recommendations

PG/VG
Www.chemnic.com
Www.essentialdepot.com
Www.bulkapothecary.com 
Www.Wizardlabs.com 

Nicotine Education
http://www.nudenicotine.com/.../e-liquid-chemistry-education




Nicotine color and what it means?
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/what-does-the-color-of-my-nicotine-mean.102322/

SHAKE NICOTINE AND ALL FLAVORS 
BEFORE USING

Nicotine
Www.chemnic.com
Www.Wizardlabs.com 
Www.nudenicotine.com
Www.myfreedomsmokes.com 
Www.heartlandvapes.com
Www.rtsvapes.com
Www.nicotineriver.com

Online calculator & recipe database:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com:

More recipes:

http://www.e-papierosy-forum.pl/przepisy-rozne-wygrzebane...

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/recettes/les-clones/

You need a scale that measures
.01 of a gram if going by weight

Scale from Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005UGBG20

Disposable pipettes
https://www.amazon.com/.../ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage...

Cordless Mini Mixer
https://www.amazon.com/.../ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage...

DIY Supplies mixing and bottling
Www.sks-bottle.com 
http://wholesale.heartlandvapes.com
Www.rtsvapes.com 
Www.glassbottleoutlet.com
Www.onestopdiyshop.com 
Www.vaporworld.biz
DIY Flavoring bases
https://www.flavourbases.com/

Syringes..beakers..and pipettes
Www.amazon.com 

Most popular flavor companies:
TFA/TPA = The Flavor Apprentice
Cap = Capella flavors
FA = Flavor Art from Italy
FW = Flavor West
FLV= Flavorah
INW= Inawera
WF= Wonder Flavors

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (25/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I found this on one of my social media pages and just had to share it. This encompasses pretty much everything any aspiring DIY mixologist (or veteran alike) needs to know about this wonderful world of e-liquid DIY. Note that the content is American in origin and the supplier links, etc are obviously not relevant for us mere-mortal African folk.
> 
> Original post here
> 
> ...



You did a great job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (25/12/16)

@Rude Rudi, This is great, appreciate the effort you took. Wish there was a "Awesome" rating available to rate your post.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/16)

Nice thread. Very useful,,thanks.


----------



## Jonogeni (13/1/17)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## Caveman (13/1/17)

Here is the current most popular flavors from the brands:

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/wiki/first_order_flavors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (28/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I found this on one of my social media pages and just had to share it. This encompasses pretty much everything any aspiring DIY mixologist (or veteran alike) needs to know about this wonderful world of e-liquid DIY. Note that the content is American in origin and the supplier links, etc are obviously not relevant for us mere-mortal African folk.
> 
> Original post here
> 
> ...





You are the real MVP @Rude Rudi


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/2/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> You are the real MVP @Rude Rudi


----------

